# Whos scarier frank the bunny or peter rottentail costume



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

please vote for who you think is scarier


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you have links or pics, sweets?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Frank The Rabbit! He will be at our Haunt this year to greet the High Schoolers.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

frank

http://www.hauntedshop.co.uk/masks.html


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

Peter Rottentail

http://www.hauntedventures.com/2007NEWTEMPLATES/ThingsThatGoBump/MonsterCostumes.htm


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy mother of pearl. Gaaaaaaaaaaah. Peter Rottentail. Dang, I think I just peed myself a little.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gotta go w/Peter.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Peter Rottentail, hands down!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Peter for sure!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely Peter


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG Peter! I'd run from that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

its peter for sure!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Peter. That is terrifying.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Peter thats one freaky bunny


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

total donnie darko fan...no choice for me


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I hex that! Peter it is!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh yea, Peter all way way. The other one looks pretty sad.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

No contest, rottentail is way scarier.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Peter for sure.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

The cute one.. Petter I could just scratch him around the ears.. and watch him turn into thumper


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

peter gets my vote


----------



## trixr4kids812 (Aug 16, 2010)

peter is definitely scarier but frank just is awesome


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Peter, claws down.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Peter is the best. Reaper are you in the U.S?

if so you can buy him cheaper on Ebay with free P&P in the U.S.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Evil-Rabbit-Pet...k-Costume-/350386616319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Only 1 left though.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Peter Rottentail is tooooooooooooooo scary !!! Peter has my vote claws down.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooh--Peter Rottentail!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I vote Peter Rottentail, /shivers


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

I've always been a Frank fan. Peter Rottentail looks like he's from "Ernest: Scared Stupid"


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Frank. rottentail is too cheesy


----------

